# Good sleeping houses?



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nutmeg is very stubborn. She needs to have a house that is very enclosed(with small opening hole) very dark and holds in heat and can have fabric in it. I've gone through countless hidey houses with her. I've tried igloos, sleeping bags, fabric tents, platic containers, tissue boxes and so on. The only one she has ever liked was a two shoe boxes together but it was sadly chewed up by our hound. So I'm at a loss on what to try now. She loves to bury in fabric I've tried stuffing fabric pieces in her houses but she would pull the strips out. I'm clueless on what I should try this time. Any ideas?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried a fabric covered igloo? They are pretty dark inside and you could put small fleece blankets in it.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have tried that. Nutmeg literally likes to be in a small squished place to sleep. I think the igloos were just too open inside. Even though it was dark.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

Sophie has an igloo stuffed with fleece pieces. She used that a lot when she was a baby. Her sleeping spot these days is in one of her tunnels: A two foot long 4" PVC pipe with a 90 degree long-sweep elbow on one end that is pretty well filled with fleece strips and squares. Somehow she is able to squirm her way into the middle of the tunnel while displacing very little fleece out either end. Seems to be an ideal burrow.


----------



## JazzJunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=17415 I use this for Moxxi and she loves it. It's big enough to put a full size sleep sack inside as well and comes apart for easy cleaning


----------

